

Coursera launches 10 specializations including Data Science - dhawalhs
https://www.coursera.org/specializations

======
muraiki
I'm very curious as to how the data science specialization compares with
Udacity's data science courses. Any input from those with experience in the
field would be most appreciated.

Edit: Wow, the last section of the Cybersecurity course, hardware security,
sounds fun!

